# What's the deal with the text editor?



## Frankie1969 (Oct 31, 2019)

The following bug is 100% reproducible for me:

write a multi-line post (either new or reply).
go back and do any kind of formatting on a line that isn't the last.
the formatting *correctly affects the selected *text.
the formatting doesn't affect the following line.
*the formatting incorrectly affects all of the text from the 2nd line down to the end of the post.*
*do some more formatting. sometimes it affects the other lines, sometimes it doesn't.*
edit a later line. sometimes the incorrect formatting goes away*.*
*See?*


----------



## Umbran (Oct 31, 2019)

Yep.  Let me guess - you are using Firefox as a browser?

What you are describing is a known bug in Firefox that we, unfortunately, can't fix on our end.


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 31, 2019)

Umbran said:


> What you are describing is a known bug in Firefox that we, unfortunately, can't fix on our end.



What I think you're saying is "we choose not to fix this because Firefox isn't following the spec". Fair enough. Do you know the Bugzilla bug number? Bug List: enworld and Bug List: js-editor show zero bugs.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 31, 2019)

Frankie1969 said:


> What I think you're saying is "we choose not to fix this because Firefox isn't following the spec".




No.  I am saying that _*EN World is not a software development shop*_.  

We do not write code.  We do not have someone on staff with the skills to hack up the text editor to make up for Firefox not following the spec.


----------



## Len (Oct 31, 2019)

I don't think Frankie is asking you to fix it (he did say "Fair enough"), he's asking where the bug is reported so that we can go and add our requests to the Firefox developers to get it fixed. I'd like to know that too.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 31, 2019)

Len said:


> I don't think Frankie is asking you to fix it ....




He explicitly said he thought it was about how we CHOOSE not to fix it, like we don't prioritize user requests, or something.  If we had the resources to create, test, and maintain customizations, I don't doubt it would happen.  But, we don't.  So it isn't really our choice.

And no, I don't know the bug numbers either for Firefox or Xenforo.


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 31, 2019)

@Umbran I apologize. You're right, "don't have the resources" is a legitimate meaning of "can't".

Bug List: Xenforo returns two bugs, neither of which sound like this one. If you or someone else at EnWorld could post what you know about it, I'll try to get someone to work on it.


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 31, 2019)

Further investigation: the bug is in Froala editor v2.9.6 used by Xenforo v2.1.3.
Xenforo 2.1.4 (latest) downgrades Froala to 2.9.5, which fixes it.
Meanwhile, Froala is working on 2.9.7, which will also fix it.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2019)

Well, we upgraded to XF 2.1.4 today, so does that automatically fix it?


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m using chrome on my iPad and have almost the same issues. Hitting return tweet times is needed to go to a new line, which doesn’t automatically capitalize the first letter, and if I quote someone, no matter how many times I click at the bottom to add text, it puts the text in the middle of the quoted message. Super annoying. And makes it look like I have fifth grade grammar skills lol.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> I’m using chrome on my iPad and have almost the same issues. Hitting return tweet times is needed to go to a new line, which doesn’t automatically capitalize the first letter, and if I quote someone, no matter how many times I click at the bottom to add text, it puts the text in the middle of the quoted message. Super annoying. And makes it look like I have fifth grade grammar skills lol.



Those are not the same issues. That's something entirely different.


----------



## Frankie1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Testing the XF editor in FF.
Here's another line. And *now I go back *to _edit and reformat _this line.
It takes at least three to trigger the error.
So let's put a 4th just to be sure, then go back.

Yes, XF is working correctly in Firefox now. Thanks!


----------



## Frankie1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

@Sacrosanct  auto-capitalization isn't a feature of the editor. That must come from something else on your iPad. I'm guessing you have a 3rd party keyboard app, or malware. But in any case, you should post about that in another thread.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah. Xenforo doesn't autocapitalise or autocorrect anything for you. iPads do.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 1, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Those are not the same issues. That's something entirely different.




im sorry, I meant I get many of the same issues PLUS the ones I mentioned

and I wasn’t blaming anyone particular, just that I only have those issues on this forum and nowhere else, so it’s odd if it were an iPad issue that that would be the case


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 3, 2019)

The Firefox-vs-Xenforo text editing issues seem to have gone away as of today for me at least, so thank you to whoever was responsible for the fix!


----------



## CapnZapp (Nov 6, 2019)

Lanefan said:


> The Firefox-vs-Xenforo text editing issues seem to have gone away as of today for me at least, so thank you to whoever was responsible for the fix!





Morrus said:


> We upgraded to the latest software version in the last week.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2019)

You don’t need to quote me from another thread. I said that in post #9 of this thread.


----------

